# Антелистез L5-S1 до 12,0-13,0 мм, пролапс диска L5-S1, протрузия диска L4-L5



## Aidarim (26 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте! 

Мне 48 лет. Зовут Альфия. Живу в городе Салават.
Сделала снимок МРТ. 
Заключение: МР-признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз). Циркулярная протрузия межпозвоночного диска в сегменте L4-L5. Циркулярный пролапс межпозвоночного диска в сегменте L5-S1. Антелистез L5-S1 до 12,0-13,0мм.
Никак не могу решиться на операцию. Отзовитесь пожалуйста, кто оперировался с антелистезом. Какое  у вас послеоперационное самочувствие? Можете ли вы свободно двигаться, нагибаться, выполняь небольшие физические нагрузки?


----------



## nuwa (29 Янв 2011)

*Антелистез L5-S1 до 12,0-13,0 мм, пролапс диска L5-S1, протрузия диска L4-L5 *



Aidarim написал(а):


> Сделала снимок МРТ.............. Никак не могу решиться на операцию.


Альфия, добрый день!

Чтобы получить каки-либо рекомендации и советы, хорошо было бы более подробно рассказать о себе https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html (Вам в помощь).
Опишите что, как, где болит, каково Ваше самочувствие на данный момент. И, пожалуйста, разместите снимки МРТ на форуме.


----------



## Aidarim (31 Янв 2011)

48 лет, жен., вес 58, рост 158. 

Года 3 назад: 
Боли в области поясницы, котрые отдавали на низ живота, на прямую кишку и промежность. Я на эти боли не обращала внимания,
современем они сали привычными. 
После сильных нагрузок на работе и дома( ремонт, огород) боли стали усиливаться: ночью тяжело было переварачиваться на 
постели, с трудом вставала по утрам, при наклонах сильно болела поясница. 
После медосмотра в 2010 году назначили МРТ и КТ. Прошла 10 дневный курс лечения(система  и уколы). Была на больничном 2
месяца. Сейчас в отпуске. Пока нет физических нагрузок - боли уменьшились. Да и сама себя во многом ограничиваю: 
тяжести не поднимаю и не делаю резких прямых наклонов. Пока нагрузок мало, но боль все равно не прошла. 
Боли разнообразные: временами болит поясница, онемение промежности. в сидячем положении тянущие боли от ягодицы к ногам. 
Онемение правой нижней конечности( особенно большого пальца, хотя боли в ногах нет)


----------

